# Whatzzzzup



## Mitchelha (Sep 18, 2011)

Rate my routine. Comments, tips, questions, etc. 

Day1 Upperbody

Shoulder press 3 x 12 (all are the same sets & reps)
Upright row 
Bench
Fly
Pulldown
Row

Day 2 Lower body

Weighted everything Hyper-extensions 
Sit up w/ twist
Side Bends
Leg lifts
Bridge
Step ups
Lunges
Calf raises

Day 3 Cardio/Rest

Repeat Day 1 & 2 

Cardio/Rest on weekend. 

I put core in lowerbody so I could focus more on shoulders/chest/back/arms.
Repeat

Some notes I'm using the exercise equipment in my apt. club house. DB's go up to 50 lbs. Some exercises I will go until exhaustion on the 3rd set, and maybe sooner than later start doing most lifts like presses & step ups all to near exhaustion. There is a full body machine where I can do a few cable exercises, like tri ext, and what not. 

No supps @ the moment only because I am a broke college student. Diet, where do I start, usual day is something like this:

Breakfast-Oatmeal w/ fruits

Lunch-Sandwich's or some kind of Stir fry

Dinner-Stir fry's, Spaghetti, ect. 

The hardest parts for me are lifting consistently. I am 6' 183ish and I would like to see some 18"+ arms and bf >10% but I have difficulty sticking to a routine for more than a couple weeks. The motivation I have to lift is the fact that I enjoy it as a hobby, something to do, seeing results/a change, and seeing how far I can take myself.

Now any constructive criticism? 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Mitchelha* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Mitchelha (Sep 18, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Mitchelha* welcome to IM!
> 
> *FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks!
> 
> ...



Huh. I dun goofed. General Health maybe?


----------



## sxracer (Sep 18, 2011)

Mitchelha said:


> Huh. I dun goofed. General Health maybe?




Probably be a better place for this post ....


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome ^^^x2 brother this is for intro only we have other places for gerneal health diet or training!


----------



## Mitchelha (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> welcome ^^^x2 brother this is for intro only we have other places for gerneal health diet or training!



thanks

sites pretty great. at least the forum seems pretty gud


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mitchelha said:


> thanks
> 
> sites pretty great. at least the forum seems pretty gud


 the forum is amazing ive been on otehr sites and dropped them all its the only one im on. learned a lot and learn more everyday. also a fun site to bullshit with poeple once you get to know some guys and girls. ironmaglabs products are just as good as the forum


----------



## Mitchelha (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> the forum is amazing ive been on otehr sites and dropped them all its the only one im on. learned a lot and learn more everyday. also a fun site to bullshit with poeple once you get to know some guys and girls. ironmaglabs products are just as good as the forum



For sure

What kind of car you got there?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mitchelha said:


> For sure
> 
> What kind of car you got there?


 2000 honda prelude sh...4 now


----------



## Mitchelha (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> 2000 honda prelude sh...4 now



Sweet looking 
Any aftermarket pt's under the hood? 
How fast? 
Does your car have a name? 
U have 4 of the same car? Holy blue ballz batman


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a cobalt ss.. lol


----------



## Mitchelha (Sep 18, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> I have a cobalt ss.. lol



Blue?

Rolling in an old rusty but trusty pickup for school/play. Plans to fill in rust spots, paint it, and put some tribal decal running down the sides.

You all football fans? Any of your teams win? 

Packers 1st/ Lions 2nd fan. What can I say I enjoy winning.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mitchelha said:


> Sweet looking
> Any aftermarket pt's under the hood?
> How fast?
> Does your car have a name?
> U have 4 of the same car? Holy blue ballz batman


 lol no i ment that is what i own for now. im thinking about the next ride and cant make up my mind =(
first off its heavy as a mother fucker for a 2 door 4 cylinder car it weights about 3200lbs.

its got a bout 210hp stock and i have a decent amount of work done to it
true cold air intake
megan racing headers
custom 2&1/2'' exhuast to a hks dual tip muffler
apexi acf neo/vtak (lol) controller. 
tuned
after market clutch light wight flywheel
andti sway bars/ strut bars
msd ignition
msd coil pack
all new hoses and wires
lightweight radiator
fully set up for spray (just never put the bottle in)
and a lot more i cant think of off the top of my head lmao
i have a *SHIT TON* of vidual and accessories on their as well =)

i dont have a name but its been giving me a lot of problems lately and always breaks down and fucks me over so im thinking about naming her after my ex


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 18, 2011)

Mitchelha said:


> Blue?
> 
> Rolling in an old rusty but trusty pickup for school/play. Plans to fill in rust spots, paint it, and put some tribal decal running down the sides.
> 
> ...



blue yes..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## DLEATO (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Madmann (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## coolrise (Sep 30, 2011)

welcome aboard!


----------

